# The quality of Wal-mart tire tubes



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was walking through Wal-mart today because I had to pick up a few things. I wandered into the bike section just to see what they had. They had a shelf full of tire tubes, most of them made by Bell. I am wondering, are Bell and other Wal-mart tubes any good? I was thinking about picking one up as a spare.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

dont get it, my friends and i ripped the tubes just riding them... we were playing bike tag on campus, but they DO NOT hold up for anything


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with them at all. I installed a bell tube in my older bike that I sold and the new owner is still riding it a year later.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Linga115 said:


> dont get it, my friends and i ripped the tubes just riding them... we were playing bike tag on campus, but they DO NOT hold up for anything


maybe they just couldn't bare to play "bike tag" anymore


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

ricot83 said:


> maybe they just couldn't bare to play "bike tag" anymore


we figured if they cant hold up to riding hard on the pavement, why would they hold up to riding hard on the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Walmart Bell tube in my rear tire. It appears to have been manufactured by the same people that made the tube I replaced (came installed in my Fisher Marlin). I've had it in there for a number of months now and haven't had a problem (used on trails, off small drops, up stairs, etc.).


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

"maybe they couldn't bare to play bike tag anymore" That just plain funny


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

There not made by Bell there sold/distributed under the Bell brand.

I bought some REI "Novara" brand tubes cheap and they a have Kenda printed on them, I suspect those Bell ones may have the manufacturer stamped on them as well.



Hopping_Rocks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was walking through Wal-mart today because I had to pick up a few things. I wandered into the bike section just to see what they had. They had a shelf full of tire tubes, most of them made by Bell. I am wondering, are Bell and other Wal-mart tubes any good? I was thinking about picking one up as a spare.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

90% of tubes in the world are made in the same factory.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd be interested in a source for that statement ^.


----------



## vomitron (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought one of these bell tubes cause I happened to be at wal mart. It was the exact same tube that came stock in my Trek 4500.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Like all things MTB (these days), style points are important. Those walmart tubes will do you just fine, as long as you don't let anyone see that you're using them.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

They work fine as long as your rims are drilled for schrader valves.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

forte tubes from performance are cheaper.. ive had no problems with them at all, and they come in the extra light ~120 gram versions for about 3 bucks.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Linga115 said:


> dont get it, my friends and i ripped the tubes just riding them... we were playing bike tag on campus, but they DO NOT hold up for anything


yeah okay, whatever 

yes they are fine. i have used them in multiple races

mx


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I use price point brand tubes or performance forte. Even if they are made in the same factory, at least it keeps money in a bike-related company instead of the wal-mart empire.


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

mondaycurse said:


> I use price point brand tubes or performance forte. Even if they are made in the same factory, at least it keeps money in a bike-related company instead of the wal-mart empire.


Agree. You can't get me anywhere near a Wal Mart.:nono:


----------



## ddj8052 (Jul 29, 2007)

mondaycurse said:


> I use price point brand tubes or performance forte. Even if they are made in the same factory, at least it keeps money in a bike-related company instead of the wal-mart empire.


+1 I also try to avoid funding the Walmart empire whenever possible.


----------



## munsonbw (Dec 31, 2007)

I know I am cheap, but I had to buy a tube from the local shop over the weekend. I paid $6 for a specialized tube. Does this seem like a lot for a tube? I didn't even think about wally world tubes.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

munsonbw said:


> I know I am cheap, but I had to buy a tube from the local shop over the weekend. I paid $6 for a specialized tube. Does this seem like a lot for a tube? I didn't even think about wally world tubes.


Yeah, I would say thats a little above average. There are some tubes out there in the $10 rage though. I buy mine from JensonUSA $20 for 10.


----------



## explodingtaco (Jul 22, 2006)

Keatan said:


> I buy mine from JensonUSA $20 for 10.


:thumbsup: The only way to go :thumbsup:

OR just ditch the tubes all together.


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

i hate being overcharged for tubes, i was in a bike shop in ohio, "marty's cycle center" where they charged me 7 dollars a tube. furthermore, i needed a 700x32, and the closest they could come was a 700x38. my lbs charges 3 bucks for all their tubes. 

op: walmart tubes are fine, like someone else said, they are all basically made in one factory.


----------

